# DIY CO2 Question



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

So i have been reading some mixed reviews on diy co2... 

The setup i have is a 2l bottle with a basic yeast combo, and will be switching to the jello setup next week, but in the meantime, i have a check valve, and a bubble counter, and the outlet is tied to a secondary filter's intake to agitate the bubbles into the water as it filters. I realize that this could innate the co2 by releasing it in the filter housing/res. and the time it spends swirling around in there will lose some. but i am also concerned about it running 24/7 so i figured that would be a good way to help mitigate the amount of co2 in the water. 

Is there a ratio of co2 to be ideal? I've read not to shoot too high above 40ppm or it will cause fishy problems. but how can i measure that? I have been monitoring my PH mainly to watch for changes. none so far. are there any good readings that this particular community suggests? I trust you guys! (and gals!)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What size tank is this on? Most diy co2 will not put in enough to harm fish. I run 2 of them on a 15 gal. If there is a concern you can add an airstone to come on at night while lights are out, but it really shouldn't matter.
Get yourself a drop checker and 4dkh fluid to use and it will help monitor your co2 levels.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome thanks! I figured it would be alright, one is a 1.75 litre set up with a light mixture for a 10 gal and the other is a 2 litre setup with a heavier mixture for a 20 gal. 

as stated there seems to be no major changes in the tank (save the plants looking greener and some serious growth spurts over the last week or so) 

I have the 20 gal injecting into the smaller of the two filters and drips about a bubble per second (you can here the cavitation in the filter housing if you pay attention) and in the ten gal its through an air stone. near the filter to help move the bubbles around a little and saturate. 

all in all it seems ok but i would rather be sure than to think its good and wind up with laboured breathing or worse dead fish!


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with Susan.

I use a reactor (for the moment) on my 60g. I NEED to add one or two more to affect my entire tank. I use a fine bubble air stone/strip that is timed to come on when the lights go out and it turns off in the morning. I have it set to turn off about an hour before the lights come on.

The reactor works great, but, I need more CO2. The amount dispersed is minimal for my size of tank. For a 10g that would be perfect. It DOES work though. My amazon sword is right next to my diffuser, under my filter output and it has totally surpassed my melon sword's growth. Mind you I've had my melon for about 6-8 months and my amazon for about 3 months!
*08DEC11 Before addin back my reactor..*








*Today, (04FEB12) after a few months back on the reactor. *
You can see the tiny diffuser behind the amazon.
When I re-added my reactor, I also upgraded my tank from a 40 to a 60g. I also changed the entire substrate to a Flora-Max+Flourite+gravel mix.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Great info from everyone, seriously thanks! 

On another note i am switching the set up around a little bit to appease the wife, as the bottles are out in the open due to a lack of pressure to push through the check valves and into the tanks sitting so far bellow... 

SO i now feed two 1 litre glass bottles into a dual valve and then the dual valve feeds into a smaller glass gas separator/bubble counter. and from there into a check siphon valve and then into the airstones. 
All the glass is from carbinated drinks, but the look gives it a more of a chemistry decor feel rather than a meth lab look. so far so good. I am thinking about adding some food coloring to the bubble counters to spice it up a little... well see. 

Ill have pics when its all said and done.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Zach,

The pressure will build enough to get through the valves. My reactor has a check valve and its made from an Ocean Spray bottle. It just needs a day or so to build enough pressure. Also, make sure there aren't any kinks or leaks.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

The yellow valves from API are the only thing i am worried about at this point. Everything is sealed and double sealed, inside and out, and sealed again, i tested the bottles up to 65 PSI, i dont think that the system will build that much...


On a side note i used to live in IB!! crazy.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that looks nice. I was thinking the same thing about the valves as well...

Yes, IB is pretty dang nice!


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

As it turns out, Some of the line i used was not silicone line, and it wound up not fitting as snuggly, I am going to try out a different line on those two bottles. as of now it all works well, save for the check valves. I need to find some non cheap ones from the LFS as the ones i got were sub par (no fault of theirs of course) but when the lines are taken lose, or say the leaking valve fitting... then the water begins to push back up, causing the gas separator/bubble counter to spew water into the valves and consequently into the lines for the reaction chambers. 

I have two of the bottles filled less full of the reaction mix, and this causes a pressure differential between the two bottles in regards to the dual valves so the bottles have to equalise pressure between themselves before they start pushing gas down the lines... 

All in all its a good setup, once all the kinks are stomped out. and the output is consistent if nothing else. It also looks a lot cleaner than the previous build. I will be doing a little surprise/fun with the reaction chambers more to come on that this weekend when i have some more time. it will be awesome. keep an eye out.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

also is that restaurant still out at the end of the pier? I used to love to go out there. and was arrested on more than one occasion fro jumping from the pier for some good surf...


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

bwahaha! Yeah, it's still there. Kind of expensive actually


----------

